# The New Deal, The Square Deal, The Fair Deal, The Great Society



## Michelle420 (Nov 12, 2015)

what deal are they offering us this time around?
*
The New Deal was a series of domestic programs enacted in the United States between 1933 and 1938, and a few that came later. They included both laws passed by Congress as well as presidential executive orders during the first term (1933–37) of President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

The Fair Deal was an ambitious set of proposals put forward by U.S. President Harry S. Truman to Congress in his January 1949 State of the Union address. More generally the term characterizes the entire domestic agenda of the Truman Administration, from 1945 to 1953.

The Square Deal was President Theodore Roosevelt's domestic program formed upon three basic ideas: conservation of natural resources, control of corporations, and consumer protection. These three demands are often referred to as the "three C's" of Roosevelt's Square Deal.


The Great Society was a set of domestic programs in the United States launched by Democratic President Lyndon B. Johnson in 1964–65. The main goal was the elimination of poverty and racial injustice
*
If history repeats itself and we go through social and political cycles where what phase are we in and what do we want? I see a move toward more acceptance of social programs.

Strauss–Howe generational theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Fourth Turning


----------



## whitehall (Nov 14, 2015)

The secret to political success is unrelenting fawning media support because Americans were (are?) generally stupid when it came to politics. Famed American philosopher Will Rogers once quipped "I only know what I read in the papers" and it was true for the entire 20th century  There was no opposition to the liberal line in the 20th century. During the 20th century it was so radical for a media outlet to go against the democrat party that they became outcasts if they dared to criticize FDR's impeachable unconstitutional executive orders. The same fawning democrat media idiocy evolved to create the fake American "Camelot" even though the media was well aware of JFK's weaknesses. The fawning media coasted through the criminal enterprise of the LBJ administration but all of a sudden the media became concerned about what Nixon might have known about a 3rd rate burglary. Another quick media support of the idiocy of the Carter administration and then outrage that Reagan could have violated an amendment to a Military appropriations bill promoted  by a radical left wing senator. The media managed to convince Americans that George Bush Sr.was a wimp even though he was a genuine WW2 Military hero and genuine draft dodger Bill Clinton was the best candidate. Years of Bill Clinton's abuse of women was downplayed by the liberal media even when the slime ball's DNA was found on an intern's dress. The Media decided to challenge the next George Bush's 2nd term run with forged documents and It probably would have worked in the old days but Americans have become independent of the hundred years of the liberal media's grip on the Country and the media ain't going down without a struggle.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 14, 2015)

Flat out Communism


----------



## Spinster (Nov 14, 2015)

It's impossible to determine what you can trust. Given the slanting of everything by the media, one can't rely on what they read from a historical perspective either. Publishers, be it historically-based books or text books, print what sells. It's that simple. They aren't in the business of creating inventories, they're into selling out whatever is printed. It doesn't matter to them if what is printed is factual or not, it could be complete fiction for all they care. They have a solid understanding of the audience and they print what will be popular to the largest readership. Nothing is just reported, it's all manipulated, twisted, and massaged.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 14, 2015)

whitehall said:


> The secret to political success is unrelenting fawning media support because Americans were (are?) generally stupid when it came to politics. Famed American philosopher Will Rogers once quipped "I only know what I read in the papers" and it was true for the entire 20th century  There was no opposition to the liberal line in the 20th century. During the 20th century it was so radical for a media outlet to go against the democrat party that they became outcasts if they dared to criticize FDR's impeachable unconstitutional executive orders. The same fawning democrat media idiocy evolved to create the fake American "Camelot" even though the media was well aware of JFK's weaknesses. The fawning media coasted through the criminal enterprise of the LBJ administration but all of a sudden the media became concerned about what Nixon might have known about a 3rd rate burglary. Another quick media support of the idiocy of the Carter administration and then outrage that Reagan could have violated an amendment to a Military appropriations bill promoted  by a radical left wing senator. The media managed to convince Americans that George Bush Sr.was a wimp even though he was a genuine WW2 Military hero and genuine draft dodger Bill Clinton was the best candidate. Years of Bill Clinton's abuse of women was downplayed by the liberal media even when the slime ball's DNA was found on an intern's dress. The Media decided to challenge the next George Bush's 2nd term run with forged documents and It probably would have worked in the old days but Americans have become independent of the hundred years of the liberal media's grip on the Country and the media ain't going down without a struggle.



excellent assessment. Well said.

...and from the '50's to the present day operation mockingbird continues.


----------



## Steven_R (Nov 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> what deal are they offering us this time around?



A reach around if we're lucky.


----------

